# [The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim] Die schönsten Ecken (Screenshots)



## stawacz (14. November 2011)

*[The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim] Die schönsten Ecken (Screenshots)*

hallöchen

ich dacht mir,da skyrim abseits von grafikfehlern auch sehr sehr viele wunderschöne und athmosphärische schauplätze zu bieten hat,könnten wir hier ne kleine ecke aufmachen,,in der ihr screenshots posten könnt.

ich mach mal den anfang


dieser hübsche himmel is mir aufgefallen als ich so durch die gegend stapfte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die dungeons find ich dieses mal super gelungen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (14. November 2011)

Hmm, gleich am Anfang wo man vom Hofmagier des Königs den Auftrag bekommt in einen Dungeon zu gehen. Dort die verschneiten Landschaften + "Nordlichthimmel" sehen wirklich sehr gut aus.


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, gleich am Anfang wo man vom Hofmagier des Königs den Auftrag bekommt in einen Dungeon zu gehen. Dort die verschneiten Landschaften + "Nordlichthimmel" sehen wirklich sehr gut aus.


 

hab gerade heiße quellen entdeckt,,und man glaubt es kaum,,ich hab ein pärchen erwischt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (14. November 2011)

Puh..schöne Ecken..da müsste ich ja hunderte von Screenshots machen. 

Ich fand die diese eine heilige Höhle, wo man das Baumharz holen musste sehr schön. Davon hab ich leider nur den einen Screenshots, wo das Ganze leider nicht richtig rüberkommt.
Ne Höhle mit Wald und "Lichthof" .... 

Witzig fand ich "Lorenz Glückspilz", den Angler den der Baum erwischt hat.  

Hab schon so viel Schönes, Witziges usw entdeckt .. das Spiel ist großartig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. November 2011)

Die Baumhöhle fand ich so schön, dass ich das Quest dort vorerst aufgeschoben habe. 

Ansonsten finde ich die nebelverhangenen Berge, oder die Schneewehen im Hochgebirge sehr schön gemacht, auch die Soundkulisse, wenn der Wind weht, oder ein Unwetter aufzieht. Großartig.

Die Badenden bei den heißen Quellen habe ich auch schon getroffen. Ich war beeindruckt davon, wie entspannt sie da rumliegen, während in der Nähe ein Drache rumfliegt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. November 2011)

Skyrim bietet jede Menge schöne Orte. Ich hab mehr Zeit damit verbracht, nach tollen Stellen für Screenshots zu suchen, als zu wirklich zu spielen.


----------



## Steppenheld (14. November 2011)

Hier ist mein favorite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MICHI123 (14. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> hab gerade heiße quellen entdeckt,,und man glaubt es kaum,,ich hab ein pärchen erwischt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Du Spanner!


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Skyrim bietet jede Menge schöne Orte. Ich hab mehr Zeit damit verbracht, nach tollen Stellen für Screenshots zu suchen, als zu wirklich zu spielen.


 ja dabei erwisch ich mich auch immer wieder


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Du Spanner!


 man wird doch wohl gucken dürfen....


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

Ich fand diese nächtliche Nordlicht-Sternen-Atmosphöre sehr schön


----------



## X3niC (14. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand diesen nebeligen Wald richtig toll! Bei den Schatten wurde kräftig mit .ini nachgeholfen
Wie man oben am Kompass sieht wandere ich mal wieder von meinem Ziel weg Wie so oft in Skyrim/Oblivion


----------



## FlipSt4r (14. November 2011)

Die Sicht auf die Berge in Skyrim ist immerwieder schön




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja dabei erwisch ich mich auch immer wieder


 Hier noch mal ein paar Screens von mir.


----------



## X3niC (14. November 2011)

ist das 3te Bild nicht genau der auschnitt den man auf einer Schatzkarte sieht?


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. November 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> ist das 3te Bild nicht genau der auschnitt den man auf einer Schatzkarte sieht?


 
Welche Schatzkarte?


----------



## X3niC (15. November 2011)

Hier: *ACHTUNG KÖNNTE SPOILERN!*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Man sieht hier leider nicht so gut die Atmosphäre auf dem Bild: das ist eine Höhle mit "Baumgeistern", leicht nebelig-staubihe Optik liegt in der Luft


----------



## letsfets7 (16. November 2011)

Die sehen fast alle klasse aus, ist auch schwer nicht schöne zu machen  Hier ein paar von mir


----------



## letsfets7 (16. November 2011)

Noch ein paar


----------



## letsfets7 (16. November 2011)

Und noch welche


----------



## FlipSt4r (17. November 2011)

Ein paar weitere Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2011)

Allzu viele Screenshots habe ich bisher nicht gemacht, aber diese hier fand ich ziemlich gelungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch noch ein kleines Video mit passender Musik zum Thema gebastelt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N032D9H4XS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (18. November 2011)

Ihr könnt übrigens mit ^ die Konsole öffnen und dann mit dem Befehl tm das Menü/Interface wegzaubern. Nochmal den Befehl und es ist wieder da. Manchmal wird beim Eingeben der erste Buchstabe geschluckt, sodass man nur "m" eingibt anstatt "tm", dann einfach nochmal. 

Hier jetzt einige meiner Screenshots in 1920x1080:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Nordlichter im Norden von Himmelsrand mit am Himmel stehenden Monden Masser und Secunda.
2. Raue Atmosphäre vor Windhelm.
3. Ein Drache auf den Dächern  von Dämmerstern.

Also ich finde die Grafik von TES V einfach nur wundervoll. Habe schon sehr viele Screenshots gemacht, ich denke inzwischen an die 200-300 und es gibt immer wieder etwas, wo ich ins Staunen gerate aufgrund der fantastischen Grafik.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2011)

Also, hier war in einem versteckten Hain/Wald, zu dem man durch eine Höhle gelangt (für die Quest mit dem Werwolf), und zusammen mit dem blutroren Mond links oben ergab das diesen Screenshot, den ich nun sogar als Desktopbild benutze:


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. November 2011)

Ein eher ziemlich witziges Bild habe ich gerade gemacht, da hat doch tatsächlich eine Ziege einen Drachen angegriffen. 

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594702591145246188/6B2C1FA0022236D4BA54B615015BB08A8C0301F2/


Edit:
Und hier nochmal die wundervolle Grafik, ein tolles Panorama-Bild:
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/595829023561137316/7243D0DBEEBB3E2A4BD03B291A8D4032A9F5D777/


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Noch nie konnte ich Himmelsrand so schön von oben betrachten - vielen Dank, lieber Herr Riese!    Mein Startpunkt war übrigens einer der kleinen Flecke gaaaanz weit unten, und die dumme Dreckssau hat mich genau in DEM Moment weggehauen, als ich einem Drachen grad den Todesstoß eben wollte...


----------



## Neawoulf (29. November 2011)

Riesen spielen halt am liebsten Baseball, dumm nur, dass es damals noch keine Bälle in Riesengröße gab. Da müssen halt die lustigen kleinen Männchen mit ihren glänzenden Rüstungen durch die Gegend geschlagen werden.

Hier noch ein paar Werke von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier befand ich mich an einem sehr ungewöhnlichen "Ort", an dem ich jemanden mit einem äußerst schmackhaften Gemütszustand traf.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der finsterste, unheimlichste und schreckenumwobenste Ort jedes Fantasyreiches: Die Bardenakademie!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sprich zu mir!


----------



## shirib (4. Dezember 2011)

Ein, wie ich finde, wunderschöner Blick auf Weißlauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shirib (5. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Mammut hatte wohl als kleines Kind einen Traum den er jetzt verwirklicht. Oder aber er möchte an irgendeiner Zauberschule aufgenommen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachfolgend ein paar wunderschöne Himmelsansichten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dennis-2810 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ist zwar kein Screenshot aber hab ne Frage zu schönen Ecken: Es gibt irgendwo einen schönen bunten Baum im Spiel.. weiß jemand wo das ist?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Meinst Du vielleicht den Baum, dessen Baumharz Du für eine Mission holen sollst? Dazu musst Du in Weißlauf zu dem Baum im Dorfzentrum eine Priesterin oder so ansprechen. Am Ende spielt dann eine Mission in einer Höhle, in der der Baum ist. "Ahnenschimmerheiligtum" ist das Stichwort - guckst Du auch hier: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Komplettlösung - Seite 141


----------



## shirib (5. Dezember 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Screenshot aber hab ne Frage zu schönen Ecken: Es gibt irgendwo einen schönen bunten Baum im Spiel.. weiß jemand wo das ist?


 Leider nicht. Das hört sich aber auf alle Fälle interessant an.

Ich habe in einer Höhle*** noch eine kleine amüsante Szene gefunden. Dort traff ich auf Ulfr der Blinde und damit es dem armen Kerl nicht langweilig wird, hat er vor sich ein Buch liegen in dem er schmökern kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



***


Spoiler



Weissflußwacht bei Weißlauf


----------



## Gr1nder17 (5. Dezember 2011)

Meine 3 Lieblinge


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste ist an der Spitze des Halses der Welt...also im Prinzip der höchste Punkt


----------



## shirib (9. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## babajager (16. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem mammut hatte ich auch, war echt amüsant.


----------



## DjDavyK (19. Dezember 2011)

Das sind ja Verdammt gute Bilder!
Meine sind aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern 

- 4GB Skyrim - Binaries and Sources Update 3
- Better Females by Bella Version 3
- Detailed Faces v2 
- Superb HD - Ebony Chainmail Armour - Ebony Mail
- Euro_coins_in_skyrim-2349-1
- HD_Furniture_and_Barrels_added_cross_and_bark-238-final
- High Quality Food and Ingredients - HQ_FOOD-INGREDIENTS_1-6_CUMULATIVE_
- Immersive Environment - FXAA Injector - Immersive Environment 1_3
- Immersive_Skyrim_Thunder_V4-1702
- Improved NPC Clothing - High Res - Improved NPC Clothing 1_7_1
- No More Blocky Faces - 1_40
- Nude Females - Nude Females v1-4 
- Pick-able Plant Enhancement - v1_1 
- Realistic Water Textures 1 Point 5b - RWT High Res 1_5b
- Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim
- Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD 1_1
- Skyrim Sunglare V3 - Skyrim sunglare V3_0 HD
- Weapon Retexture Project - WRP - Skyrim_Weapon_Retex_Project
- Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul
- ENBSeries graphic enhancement and FXAA Injector Hybrid


----------



## Arwed88 (21. Dezember 2011)

Diese Bilder habe ich in der Nähe von Einsamkeit geschossen. Schöne Atmosphäre!


----------



## Arwed88 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hier nochmal Bilder in Einsamkeit geschossen. Sieht auch sehr ansprechend aus.

Mein Char sitzt mal wieder deprimiert an der Bar, nachdem er sich nicht von seiner Frau scheiden lassen kann^^


----------



## shirib (21. Dezember 2011)

Arwed88 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal Bilder in Einsamkeit geschossen. Sieht auch sehr ansprechend aus.
> 
> Mein Char sitzt mal wieder deprimiert an der Bar, nachdem er sich nicht von seiner Frau scheiden lassen kann^^


 Nette Bilder. Ich meine das es eine Scheidungsmod gibt, aber na ja, es heißt "bis der Tod euch scheidet".


----------



## Arwed88 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ah wudnerbar, danke
Hab sie gefunden... dann mal weg mit der alten^^


----------



## dennis-2810 (23. Dezember 2011)

Sobald man Meridia ihren Stern gebracht hat fliegt man nach oben und ich hab diese Gelegenheit für ein paar Bilder von hoch oben genutzt  Unten sieht man Einsamkeit und rechts oben den Hals der Welt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mein Wallpaper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shirib (26. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Rayz- (18. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

